# Probiotics, Liquid or Pill?



## tracy323 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Everyone,I have IBS-C and have been trying self diagnose for years. I've been taking a Probiotic pill for about 6 months. It hasn't helped at least not with constipation or rumbling issues. The ingredients are listed below. A website told me what to look for in a probiotic and this is the one that I bought. Has anyone had any success with a probiotic that they can notice? Any advantage to a liquid probiotic? Product label for Swanson Probiotics ProBiotic-4Probiotic 4-Probiotic Blend 3 billion viable organismsBifobacterium Lactis 1.5 billion viable organismsLactobassilus Casei 750 million viable organismsLactobassilus Acidophilus 375 million viable organismsBifodobacterium bifudum 375 million viable organismsNutraflora scFOS 125mgThanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've always thought with probiotics it is more finding the right species for you than whether they are liquid or tablet or capsule or chewable or in foods like yogurt or kefir.Some with a lot of FOS or inulin or other prebiotics can be gassy, but usually if it is the right probiotic for you that can pass after a while, but some people need to avoid those additives.


----------

